

Show HN: Don't Be Evil, A Chrome extension based on the Focus on the User script - andrewguenther
https://github.com/AndrewGuenther/Don-t-Be-Evil

======
patrickaljord
Why would I want a facebook like button on every one of my search results
page? The only place facebook can't spy on me? And in all fairness, why
doesn't this script puts a +1 button on facebook search results?

------
nostromo
Just some honest feedback for the project owners. The logo change
(<http://i.imgur.com/U8WOI.png>) was off-putting for me. You're probably
better off if people install this extension out of curiosity and then forget
about it entirely. This feels too much like a wink every time you search
saying, "hey, some extension is mucking with these results, remember?"

~~~
redthrowaway
Didn't even notice it until you brought it up.

The biggest issue for me was a massive, "so what?" I installed the extension
and did some searches. A few G+ results, nothing else. Okay, I'll search for
things I know some of my friends on facebook have talked about lately.
Nothing. Alright, I'll search for "deadmau5". Nothing. What's this? 80
personal results? Sure, let's check those. Hey, a twitter link!... to someone
I have on G+.

Really not sure what the authors were trying to prove, here. In the end, I got
a snarky logo and the same damned results I would have gotten from Google,
anyway. Removed.

Note: this is not a failing of the extension's author; I just went back and
tried the same searches with the original script and had the same results. No,
I didn't Google "movies" as they suggested, and nor has anyone since 1999.
When I google "SOPA" without the script, I get a mix of Wikipedia, EFF, and
some relevant links from G+. When I repeat the search with the script, I get
the same thing and a snarky logo.

Instead of chastising Google for not including results from networks that
don't want their social graphs exposed, these "independent engineers" might
want to focus on doing social search themselves. Why aren't we complaining
that facebook doesn't include G+ in _its_ search results? Might it be because
this entire issue is a tempest in a teapot stirred up by companies that wanted
to dominate social search, but were beaten to the punch by a company that
dominates (surprise, surprise) search?

------
libin
Any difference from the existing one on this page?

<http://www.focusontheuser.org/extensions.php>

~~~
andrewguenther
I honestly hadn't seen that that was there. Thanks for pointing it out!

I guess the only real difference is mine is available through the Chrome Web
Store and has the full extension source hosted.

EDIT: Checked with a few people, no one remembers seeing the extension link
earlier today. Can anyone confirm when they first saw it? (I saw the post
around 10 this morning and decided to write the extension. Just want to
confirm my efforts weren't totally in vein)

~~~
rogerchucker
Jesus dude, I searched for two guys who essentially live in Google Plus - Trey
Ratcliff and Guy Kawasaki.. and your extension returns everything but their G+
profile pages on the first page of the search result?? I know it is hip to be
anti-Google now but this is ridiculous.

~~~
andrewguenther
Not trying to be anti-Google at all. I searched both of those names and both
of their Google+ pages came up on the first page.

The extension only adds more social links the "Related People and Pages"
sidebar. Even then, it only adds links, it doesn't remove the Google+ pages.
Your regular search results are not modified at all. Try searching for
"movies" to get a better feel for what it actually does.

~~~
rogerchucker
The profile URLs are:

Trey Ratcliff: <https://plus.google.com/105237212888595777019/posts>

Guy Kawasaki: <https://plus.google.com/112374836634096795698/posts>

Neither of them show up after I install your chrome extension because the
"Show Personal Results" is enabled by default. Your extension does show those
G+ profile pages ONLY IF I switch to "Hide Personal Results". This is a
problem with the original bookmarklet as well.

~~~
andrewguenther
I will look into this and try to modify the original script so that Personal
Results remain untouched. Would you be willing to post a screenshot comparing
the results with the extension on and off? I can't seem to reproduce what you
are seeing.

~~~
rogerchucker
This is the only way I could share the screenshots - sorry if they take a
little long to load. Else ping me on Twitter with the same handle and I can
attach using yfrog

Search results with your extension ENABLED and "Show Personal Results"
selected: <http://www.quick-markup.com/edit/4f1e4698e51f6>

Search results with your extension ENABLED and "Hide Personal Results"
selected: <http://www.quick-markup.com/edit/4f1e487c9ac72>

Search results with your extension DISABLED and "Hide Personal Results"
selected: <http://www.quick-markup.com/edit/4f1e47b4f0723>

~~~
andrewguenther
Thanks, I will look into this more and keep you updated on any changes I make.

------
DallaRosa
I honestly think you should give this a read:
[http://gigaom.com/2012/01/23/dont-be-evil-is-not-a-slogan-
no...](http://gigaom.com/2012/01/23/dont-be-evil-is-not-a-slogan-nor-a-
browser-extension/)

